

Amazon: Books About Having Sex With Kids OK, But Porn Out Of Bounds - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-its-ok-to-write-books-about-having-sex-with-kids-but-porn-is-out-of-bounds-2010-11

======
jiganti
Looks like they took that book down, as the URL isn't working:

[http://www.amazon.com/Pedophiles-Guide-Love-Pleasure-
ebook/p...](http://www.amazon.com/Pedophiles-Guide-Love-Pleasure-
ebook/product-
reviews/B0049U4CF6/ref=sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_all?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&qid=1289461076&sr=8-1)

